# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  IE не сохраняет настройки прокси-сервера в Свойствах обозревателя/ Подключение

## 26121971

После вирусной атаки, в  IE перестали сохраняться настройки прокси-сервера в Свойствах обозревателя/ Подключение, сеть не загружается. Причем кнопки Удалить, Настройка, Умолчание и Применить заблокированы (недоступны). Через браузер Opera, после снятия галочек с прокси-сервера, загрузка сети происходит нормально. Было выполнено лечение программой cureit, очистка диска программой ccleaner, установка антивирусника Avast (он был удален по неизвестной причине), а также запуск старой версии AVZ, которая выдала сообщение: в настройках IE задан прокси-сервер S-1-5-21-507921405-1647877149-725345543-1003\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int  ernet Settings, ProxyServer="http=127.0.0.1:9880". В реестре было найдено и удалено значение ProxyServer= "http=127.0.0.1:9880", после чего сайты в IE стали нормально загружаться, но кнопки Удалить, Настройка, Умолчание и Применить так и остались заблокированы (недоступны). Через небольшое время значение ProxyServer="http=127.0.0.1:9880" снова прописалось в реестр и сайты через IE перестали грузиться. На данный момент значение из реестра удалено повторно, после чего выполнена диагностика по инструкции Вашего сайта. Прошу помочь в окончательном устранении проблемы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *26121971*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Пересоздайте ярлыки запуска браузеров

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
QuarantineFile('C:\DOCUME~1\F8AE~1\APPLIC~1\DSite\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\stid1690.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ecwugrye.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys','');
 DeleteService('EagleXNt');
 DeleteService('ecwugrye');
 SetServiceStart('PirritDesktop', 4);
 DeleteService('PirritDesktop');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\documents and settings\Евгений\local settings\application data\pirritsuggestor\pirritservice.exe');
 QuarantineFile('c:\documents and settings\Евгений\local settings\application data\pirritsuggestor\pirritservice.exe','');
 DeleteFile('c:\documents and settings\Евгений\local settings\application data\pirritsuggestor\pirritservice.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\EagleXNt.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ecwugrye.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.url','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\stid1690.exe','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','Waiting1690');
 DeleteFile('C:\DOCUME~1\F8AE~1\APPLIC~1\DSite\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\At1.job','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\At2.job','32');
DeleteFileMask('c:\documents and settings\Евгений\local settings\application data\pirritsuggestor', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('c:\documents and settings\Евгений\local settings\application data\pirritsuggestor');
 BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

Сделайте новые логи

Сделайте лог полного сканирования МВАМ

----------


## 26121971

Спасибо за ответ! Все выполнено по предложенному решению.
Файл карантина отправить не удается. Выходит ошибка: данный файл уже был отправлен. Может что-то не так делаю? Новые логи AVZ и Malwarebytes прилагаю. Проблема с заблокированными кнопками не исчезла. Жду дальнейших указаний.

----------


## thyrex

И где лог МВАМ?

----------


## 26121971

С логом MBAM проблема. Программа идет уже сутки. Это нормально? Имеет смысл дождаться окончания?

----------


## thyrex

> Программа идет уже сутки. Это нормально? Имеет смысл дождаться окончания?


Если объем информации на винчестере большой, то будет  долго

----------


## 26121971

Высылаю лог MBAM.

----------


## thyrex

Удалите в МВАМ (поместите в Карантин) всё, кроме


```
PUP.GameTool, C:\Program Files\ICCup\Launcher\iccwc3.icc, , [52ae33cdcb3541bf170ee88934cc8977], 
PUP.GameTool, C:\Program Files\ICCup\Launcher1\iccwc3.icc, , [44bce917f8089b65f23389e819e73cc4],
PUP.RiskwareTool.CK, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2424\A0350263.exe, , [867a8080d729728eafd7b623728fa55b], 
Trojan.Agent.ck, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2424\A0350264.exe, , [b848b05090703dc309bae0f3808145bb], 
PUP.RiskwareTool.CK, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2428\A0350309.exe, , [718fb54b13edf60a7115617808f9f907], 
RiskWare.Tool.HCK, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2450\A0350932.exe, , [7090c9377888a8583fcb23adf110cc34], 
Trojan.Agent, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2450\A0350984.exe, , [936d0000907036cad3d611ab30d13dc3], 
Trojan.Agent.CK, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2450\A0350985.exe, , [cb35b64a07f9728e05a21da14db41be5], 
Trojan.Agent, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2450\A0350988.exe, , [09f712eed03048b8eabf823a1de440c0], 
Trojan.Agent.CK, G:\System Volume Information\_restore{96F58421-4D28-4FE9-89A9-D372E441370D}\RP2450\A0350989.exe, , [7b85a65a43bd54ace9be11ad8978b050], 
RiskWare.Tool.HCK, G:\?¤?»?µN????°\THROTTLE-V6.4.4.2005.rar, , [8977c43cce326d9365d6339d0001a25e], 
Rogue.FakeAV.ED, K:\Games\Counter-Strike 1.6\soft\Sk-Player\skplayer.exe, , [be428977956b54ac57cd48dd966b09f7], 
Trojan.Downloader, L:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 8.0\crack.exe, , [8b7503fd9e6290701e38bf90af5119e7], 
Trojan.Agent.CK, L:\Documents and Settings\Natasha\?????? ??????N????µ??N?N?\Downloads\Sony Vegas PRO 9.0.563 (x32  x64) RUS\Sony Vegas Pro 9.0_N?64\Sony.Products.Multikeygen.v1.5.Keygen\Keygen.exe, , [b05036ca837dbc4416a097276b961fe1], 
Trojan.Agent.CK, L:\Documents and Settings\Natasha\?????? ??????N????µ??N?N?\Downloads\Sony Vegas PRO 9.0.563 (x32  x64) RUS\Sony_Vegas_Pro_9.0__32\Sony Vegas Pro 9.0_N?32\Sony.Products.Multikeygen.v1.5.Keygen\Keygen.exe, , [ca36a45cf010f60a3e782f8f0df4f709],
```

----------


## 26121971

Из карантина все удалено

----------


## thyrex

Что с проблемой?

----------


## 26121971

К сожалению, все по-прежнему - кнопки так и остаются заблокированными

----------


## thyrex

Сделайте лог ComboFix

----------

